# Mainbaord Bios-Update bei Ryzen Prozessoren der 2. Generation



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

Möchte hier ein Appell an alle richten mit dran zu denken wenn Boards mit dem Chipstz B350, X370 vorgeschlagen oder ausgewählt wurden und hierzu dann noch ein Ryzen Prozessor der 2. Generation mit ausgewählt wird das dann auch ein Bios Update notwendig ist. Denn sonst wird der Prozessor ohne ein Bios Update nicht drauf laufen.

Erkannt wird dies an der Bezeichnung des Prozessors... 

1. Generation alles was mit 1xxxx anfängt.
2. Generation alles was mit 2xxxx anfängt.
Boards mit dem X470 Chipsatz brauchen kein Update.
Händler weisen normalerweise auch mit darauf hin und die meisten Händler bieten dazu auch ein kostenpflichtiges Update Service mit an.

Wir hatten schon oft Themen wo ein neuer zusammengestellter Rechner nicht lief und an das Update nicht mit dran gedacht wurde.
Besonders Beratungsthemen wo sich manche Hilfesuchende nicht gut auskennen werden nicht von sich aus darauf kommen, da Hersteller oft nur in der Auflistung der Bios Versionen mit auflisten mit welcher Bios Version welcher Prozessor unterstützt wird.

Um ein Update ausführen zu können muss ein Prozessor aus der 1.Generation verbaut sein und die meisten haben solch ein Prozessor nicht da.
AMD selbst bietet dazu auch kostenlos CPUs an, die Leihweise an Kunden zum Updaten versendet werden.

Wer also davon betroffen ist muss entweder AMD dazu anschreiben oder bei einem Örtlichem Händler versuchen ein Update ausführen zu lassen.
Ein Update kostet in der Regel beim Online Händler um die 25-30 Euro und kann dort normalerweise mit im Warenkorb mit ausgewählt werden.

Manche hochwertige Asus Boards unterstützen auch ein Update ohne CPU.

Ein Blick auf die CPU-Liste der Hersteller empfiehlt sich aber immer, nur um sicher zu gehen das tatsächlich eine neue Bios Version notwenig ist.
Denn bei dem GA-AB350M-DS3H als Beispiel ist es so das der Prozessor Ryzen 3 2200G kein Update benötige, jedoch die Prozessoren 2700, 2700X,  2600,  2600X nicht ohne ein Update laufen.

Falls ich was übersehen habe bitte mit beitragen.

Gruss Gero


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Juni 2018)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass hier meistens dran gedacht wird, wenn die Kombination empfohlen wird. Mir ist zumindest noch nichts gegenteiliges aufgefallen  Ansonsten kann man natürlich auch noch auf die PCGH Bastler verweisen. Der eine oder andere nennt bestimmt einen Ryzen 1000 sein Eigen und wäre auch bereit die CPU kurzfristig für ein BIOS Update bereit zu stellen 

Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass die B450 Boards bald erscheinen und dass man dann die B350 Boards gar nicht oder nur höchst selten empfehlen wird.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

Stimmt wie in diesem Beispiel: neuer PC, Konfig so okay? ...


----------



## airXgamer (24. Juni 2018)

Man könnte hier einfach eine Liste erstellen, welche Boards ab welcher Version laufen, ich mache da mal den Anfang:



*Marke*
 | 
*Modell*
 | 
*Chipsatz*
 | 
*Raven Ridge (2200G, 2400G) ab BIOS*
 | 
*RyZen 2 ab BIOS*
 | 
* Quelle *

Gigabyte | GA-AB350M-D3V rev. 1.0 | B350 | F10 | F22
Gigabyte | GA-AB350M-D3V rev. 1.x | B350 | F10 | F22
Gigabyte | GA-AB350M-DS3H | X370 | F1 | F22 | 
GA-AB350M-DS3H (rev. 1.x) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany

Gigabyte | GA-AB350M-DS2 | B250 | F10 | F22 | 
GA-AB350M-DS2 (rev. 1.x) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global

Gigabyte | GA-AB350M-D3H | B350 | F10 | F22 | 
GA-AB350M-D3H (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany

AsRock | AB350M | B350 | P4.40 | P4.50 | 
ASRock > AB350M

AsRock | AB350M-HDV | B350 | P4.40 | P4.70 | 
ASRock > AB350M-HDV

AsRock | AB350 Pro4 | B350 | P4.60 | P4.70 | 
https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350 Pro4/#CPU

AsRock | AB350M Pro 4 | B350 | P4.50 | P4.70 | 
https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350M Pro4/index.asp#CPU
Einfach zitieren und weiter machen, Fehler bitte einfach korrigieren und die entsprechenden Felder dann rot markieren z.b. F30


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Juni 2018)

Wozu die Liste? Kann ich genau so gut auf der HP vom Board nachgucken 

@ IICARUS: ich kann jetzt auch fünf Threads aus den letzten Tagen raussuchen, in denen es sehr gut klappt. Letztendlich wurde es ja auch in dem erwähnt, bzw es läuft auf ein passendes Board hinaus


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

Im Grunde braucht man hierzu keine Liste, denn alles was unter dem X470 Produziert wurde ist mit der ersten Generation mit raus gekommen.
Hier hat @Einwegkartoffel auch recht, die Listen gibt es beim Hersteller, aber dort zu schauen ist dann auch Sinnlos, da zu 99% ein Update benötigt wird.
Aber nach schauen sollte man dennoch, da es auch manchmal ausnahmen gibt... siehe Beispiel am ende meines ersten Beitrags.

@Einwegkartoffel 
Verstehe nicht ganz was das nun von dir soll, das Thema ist gut gemeint und wo es erwähnt wurde ist es auch ok.
Bin selbst hier Täglich vor Ort und wäre mir dies nicht aufgefallen hätte ich heute bestimmt kein Thema dazu erstellt.

Ist es schlimm darauf zu appellieren und ggf. daran zu erinnern mit drauf zu achten? 
Und wenn du dir schon die Mühe machst 5 Themen raus zu suchen dass stelle sie doch mal ein? Ich kann dir dann auch 10 Themen raus suchen wo es nicht darauf hingewiesen wurde und nochmals 10 wo sich Mitglieder melden deren PC nicht startet und sie sogar zuvor hier beraten wurden.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Möchte hier ein Appell an alle richten mit dran zu denken wenn Boards mit dem Chipstz B350, X370 vorgeschlagen oder ausgewählt wurden und hierzu dann noch ein Ryzen Prozessor der 2. Generation mit ausgewählt wird das dann auch ein Bios Update notwendig ist. Denn sonst wird der Prozessor ohne ein Bios Update nicht drauf laufen.
> 
> Erkannt wird dies an der Bezeichnung des Prozessors...
> 
> ...



Mir fällt gerade ein das es Boards gibt die auch ohne Update laufen, unzwar mein msi x370 Board. Das habe ich mit einem 2600 auf das aktuellste geflasht. Vorher war glaube noch das Release Update drauf.
kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade ein das es Boards gibt die auch ohne Update laufen, unzwar mein msi x370 Board. Das habe ich mit einem 2600 auf das aktuellste geflasht. Vorher war glaube noch das Release Update drauf.
> kann das jemand bestätigen?



Dem ist so, aus meiner eigenen kleinen Beobachtungswelt, 
zumindest ASUS und MSI  X370 Bretter kann man problemlos flashen, ASRock + Gigabyte sollte man sich das mit bestellen.
Zu B350 Bretter kann ich keine Aussage treffen.

Den allgemeinen Hinweis von IICARUS finde ich trotzdem gut, manchmal denkt man an solche Dinge nicht, die für einem selbst einfach normal, für den jeweiligen TE aber absolutes Neuland sind.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Juni 2018)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich länger suchen musste, als ich gedacht hätte. Liegt aber auch an vielen Intel-Konfigs ^^

1. PC für Bildbearbeitung (und Office) - Budget 900 - 1000 EUR
2. Suche RAM für Ryzen 5 2600x auf Asus Prime B350-Plus
3. Gaming PC bis 1000 € + Monitor bis 400 €
4. PC Zusammenstellung
5. 800 -900 € "Allround" PC

Ich hab nebenbei auch schon mal mit deiner Arbeit angefangen: Aus alt mach neu ~1000€ Da hab ich selbst nicht dran gedacht  Bin auf die restlichen 19 Themen von dir gespannt....


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2018)

@Einwegkartoffel 
Entschuldige für solch nutzlose Aktionen habe ich keine Zeit, möchte dich bitten einfach von diesem Thema weg zu bleiben wenn es dicht stört.
Nirgendwo stand geschrieben das nie drauf hin gewiesen wurde, es wird aber oft nicht dran gedacht und deine Beiträge haben wohl damit zu tun das du nichts besseres zu tun hast.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Und wenn du dir schon die Mühe machst 5 Themen raus zu suchen dass stelle sie doch mal ein? Ich kann dir dann auch 10 Themen raus suchen wo es nicht darauf hingewiesen wurde und nochmals 10 wo sich Mitglieder melden deren PC nicht startet und sie sogar zuvor hier beraten wurden.



Dann kann ich die Aussage von dir also streichen....

Damit verabschiede ich mich hier wie von dir gewünscht. Solltest du das auch anders gemeint haben, kannst ja Bescheid geben....


----------



## Flautze (25. Juni 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Zu B350 Bretter kann ich keine Aussage treffen.
> 
> Den allgemeinen Hinweis von IICARUS finde ich trotzdem gut, manchmal denkt man an solche Dinge nicht, die für einem selbst einfach normal, für den jeweiligen TE aber absolutes Neuland sind.



Ich habe neulich ein Asus B350-F Gaming verbaut. Ich hatte zus. zum 2600er einer 1200er da (für den Notfall).
Board hat gebootet, Fehler wegen falscher CPU wurde angezeigt, aber ins UEFI kam ich trotzdem und konnte problemlos das Update ausführen. Leider habe ich mir nicht mehr gemerkt, welche Version vorher drauf war, glaube aber 3803 (welche auch auf der HP als Kompatibel zu Ryzen 2000 aufgeführt ist). Ob es auch mit früheren Versionen geklappt hätte, kann ich also nicht sagen.


----------

